# Goodman 80% furnace brand new won't start



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Do not apologize to me. I am a nobody here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just looking out for a "brother in arms".


----------



## Aceinstaller (Feb 5, 2006)

I do agree with azacdoc

goodman has a great warrantee, and PARTS ARE READILY AVALIABLE.

One thing I hate, is telling a customer in the middle of winter. that the circuit board they need is not only outrageously expensive, but trane, lennox, or york doesn't have it in stock and it will be about 1 to 2 weeks before avaliable.

It' like bringing a jaguar into the mechanics shop for service. good luck on getting the car back anytime soon, and wait till you see the bill.


----------

